# Sauske vs Thor



## SaturdayMourning (Jun 7, 2012)

Comic book Thor. Try not to be biased Uchiha haters. Who wins.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 7, 2012)

To be fair can it be Rune King Thor?


----------



## Asune (Jun 7, 2012)

SaturdayMourning said:


> Comic book Thor. Try not to be biased Uchiha haters. Who wins.


----------



## Sine (Jun 7, 2012)

Sasuke by whatever he wants.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 7, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> To be fair can it be Rune King Thor?



In the Destroyer Armor? And backed up by all of the Avengers and X-Men?

I mean, Sasuke is a pretty big deal, after all.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Asune (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Rune King Thor is needed to make this fight fair.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 7, 2012)

Make it Rune King Thor using the Odinforce


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 7, 2012)

Should probably make this Sasuke vs the entire Norse pantheon.


----------



## Asune (Jun 7, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> Should probably make this Sasuke vs the entire Norse pantheon.



Do the pantheon had a chance? even slight?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 7, 2012)

With Odin wearing his armor

Also, add the Midgard Serpent


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh look a dupe. Hi dupe.

You must have a serious vendetta against Thor. I mean, shit. Putting him up against Sasuke? Base Thor dies from being in the mere vicinity of Sasuke.


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 7, 2012)

Hell, I think Thor will need the Power Gem.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2012)

RKT needs at least 4-5 infinity gems here

and UN Galactus as his summon


----------



## martryn (Jun 7, 2012)

Sasuke has lightning jutsus.  That shit would fuck Thor up.


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

You'll need Pre-retcon Beyonder to even equal Sasuke.


----------



## Asune (Jun 7, 2012)

martryn said:


> Sasuke has lightning jutsus.  That shit would fuck Thor up.



And he can do seals at trillions times the speed of light


----------



## Slayer (Jun 7, 2012)

Thor needs milti-eternity and galactus w/UN has back up here just to even the odds gais.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2012)

Sauce summons Itachi who summons his own beaten Galactus


----------



## Slayer (Jun 7, 2012)

OP needs to restrict sasukes itachi summon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2012)

Thor backhands the Sauce


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2012)

even AEMH Thor would kick the shit out of him


----------



## Kurou (Jun 7, 2012)

You should probably restrict the Sharingan to make this a fair fight.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> even AEMH Thor would kick the shit out of him



Movie Thor's beard solos.


----------



## Asune (Jun 7, 2012)

Can it be first season Sasuke vs Rune Thor?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 7, 2012)

And restrict Sasuke's arms.

And legs.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 7, 2012)

OP must have meant this Thor


----------



## Asune (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, ok let's be sincere, this thread is stomp, and the OP is so dumb for believing that it was even a good match, also a dupe, and should be banned


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sasuke rapes


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm quite sincere here.


----------



## Slayer (Jun 7, 2012)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Asune (Jun 7, 2012)

No, actually I'll bet for thor, I don't care if you call me a wanker or a troll, Still thor should win over sasuke


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 7, 2012)

The Sauce is too spicy for Thor to handle.


----------



## Calamity (Jun 7, 2012)

Sauske kun is getting stomped.Thor gets to take some sauce home.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 7, 2012)

Dont call me a wanker here but i think im going with Thor.


----------



## Asune (Jun 7, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Sauske kun is getting stomped.Thor gets to take some sauce home.



You're with me. I don't thing sasuke can win. Yeah, I'll be negged, even banned for saying this. but thor stomps


----------



## OmniOmega (Jun 7, 2012)

Everyone in this thread loses. 

Also *Sauske* quits because he pities Thor.


----------



## Asune (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, I'm tired of this, you're all obviously Thor haters, tell me why Sasuke wins. I mean Thor has a 2 ton hammer, can fly an spam lightnings, what can sasuke at most do? Throw fire through his mouth


----------



## Calamity (Jun 7, 2012)

It's *Sauske*, not Sasuke. Sauske spills sauce all over Thor at FTL speeds.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 7, 2012)

SaturdayMourning said:


> Comic book Thor. Try not to be biased Uchiha haters. Who wins.



Now when you say biased. Do you mean bias as in sarcastic as fuck biased, or call you a moron just for doing this shit biased? Or What the fuck were you thinking biased? Or How Thor makes this the battle of a tank vs a miniscule weak ant.... I don't know.


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Now when you say biased. Do you mean bias as in sarcastic as fuck biased, or call you a moron just for doing this shit biased? Or What the fuck were you thinking biased? Or How Thor makes this the battle of a tank vs a miniscule weak ant.... I don't know.



I know right... Thor's obviously the ant.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 7, 2012)

Sasuke beat Itachi.

Sasuke > Itachi > Galactus > The Can(n)on > Thor 

The Sauce stomps


----------



## Caedus (Jun 7, 2012)

whats a sauske?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2012)

Sasuke dies, what is this?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 8, 2012)

We all know how amaterasu kills Thor.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 8, 2012)

We all know how amaterasu kills Thor.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rui solos


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 8, 2012)

Sauske is an unstompable omniptent with eye who controle god. never furget


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 8, 2012)

... This still isn't locked?

It was universally agreed that Sasuke stomped. I don't see why this still needs to be open. We've already had a few Thor fanboys come in.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2012)

Terrible thread. Only Sharingan can beat Sharingan. More specifically, an Uchiha must be using the Sharingan. Thor stands no chance.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 8, 2012)

ony wankurs woud say thor wins. obviuosly sauske is to stong. he jus use is susano to seal thors sol


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 8, 2012)

This belongs to the Joke Battledome section


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 8, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> This belongs to the Joke Battledome section



yur jus mad cuz u hater


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 8, 2012)

or, you know, this is a joke thread

pick one


----------



## Angelos (Jun 8, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> The Sauce is too spicy for Thor to handle.



How spicy? You'd need alot of jalapenos to give an Asgardian an upset stomach.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 8, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> or, you know, this is a joke thread
> 
> pick one



neither, op is a dupe


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 8, 2012)

of course he is


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 8, 2012)

"You think you can beat me with that stupid looking hammer of yours, I'm an Uchiha, NO ONE CAN BE...."

Gets cut off when Mjolnir leaves Thor's hand and smashes him in the face thus ending the life of Sauce.

"Mjolnir doesn't appreciate being insulted mortal".

Effortless victory on Thor's part.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

So we have the stomp of the year.I see.

The motherfucking Thor murderstomp the wholle Naruto-verse with no difficulty at all.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jun 8, 2012)

Thor
> Planet buster+
> Can reach FTL speed with Mjolnir, FTL reactions
> Strong enough to move objects larger than the Earth
> Above star level durability
> Magic, dimensional travel, antimatter manipulation, gravity manipulation, transmutation, and other hax

Sasuke
> Maybe town level destructive power with his best attack (which takes prep)
> Low end hypersonic speed at best
> Maybe 1000 ton strength with Susanoo
> Maybe multi-cityblock - town level durability with Susanoo (which needs to be activated separately)
> Lawl genjutsu 

Yeah, Thor fries him before he knows what happened. Whether Thor wants to do it by speedblitzing or by superior destructive power, Sasuke is fucked.


----------



## hojou (Jun 8, 2012)

Better add superman to even this out for thor.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 8, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> even AEMH Thor would kick the shit out of him



Heck, Movie Thor would curbstomp

Smashing through Bifrost which channels Planet-level energy is a pretty big deal


----------



## Light Summers (Jun 8, 2012)

the fuck is this?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2012)

> Maybe *multi-cityblock - town level durability with Susanoo* (which needs to be activated separately)


currently shown Sauce's Susanoo ? not really no, a good deal below that


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 8, 2012)

That's probably hyped Sauce.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2012)

I see a lot of newfags trying to make it work, but ultimately it all sucks balls because it's still fucking sasuke


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2012)

> Maybe town level



did he get some bijuu juju while I wasn'tlooking?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> did he get some bijuu juju while I wasn'tlooking?



I'm not saying he stand a chance against Thor or something, and i believe this thread belongs to the Joke Battledome.

But to answer the question, not right now, but it's a possibility for EOS Sasuke. Just look at the major upgrade Susanoo got this week.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2012)

A well, I supose then


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread, coming at ya;


My response exactly.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2012)

maybe town level DC for current Sauce is likely meant for Kirin .. which is town+ actually  .. but, prep

EoS Sauce with hype would be cleaving mountains in half like Daddy Madara 


EMH Thor will still take him


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 8, 2012)

>>People actually starting to respond to this thread seriously.



Jeez, fine, I can do that do.
Current Sauce beats movie Thor who, aside from the whole "smashing Bifrost" shenanigans, hasn't really shown anything more than cityblock level attacks.

EOS Sauce _might_ beat EMH Avengers Thor if Madara's Susanoo is any indication, though some durability feats would still be nice for that.

And everything else is just not even worth commenting on, unless you just happened to misplace a joke thread... 

EDIT: Wait sorry, I misread the title. Most of you had it right, *Sauske* absolutely destroys Thor in any form.


----------



## hammer (Jun 8, 2012)

my knowledge of earth mightiest is limited to season 1 because I cant find good websites to watch.

but thor rapes fucking hard even emh


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 8, 2012)

Trolololololol. Sauske > Thor >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2012)

thank god this thread wasn't made in the JBD 


and can't see Madara's Susanoo taking out even EMH Thor 

> good MHS speed, several times now they've went into space in seconds, can't write that off as outlier
> chained his lightning blast to destroy satellites around the Earth
> fights in space (duh)
> threw the nega-bomb to the moon (or thereabouts)
> a city-wiping energy attack from a gigantic spaceship from the future only knocked him out .. DC is unknown, but given the source I'd be willing to put it at higher then your regular city+ level


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rui still solos.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 8, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> thank god this thread wasn't made in the JBD
> 
> 
> and can't see Madara's Susanoo taking out even EMH Thor tbh
> ...



And Madara seizes yet another thread... 

I think EMH Thor can beat Madara's Susanoo at the moment, but again, only really due to lack of durability feats. Plenty of Madara's mountain+ level attacks can KO him, but Thor's agility should let him zip around and basically just spam lightning attacks on Susanoo while dodging most of the stuff Madara throws at him (at least temporarily).

Still, EMH Thor's highest attacks still only sit in around town-level IIRC, so if/when Perfect Susanoo ever gets a durability feat better than that, EMH Thor won't really have many options.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2012)

^ at the least he should be able to pick up Susanoo and fly it into space


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 8, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ at the least he should be able to pick up Susanoo and fly it into space



Possibly... 
Madara taking a little trip to the other side of the moon.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 8, 2012)

Link removed

solos with Rui.


----------



## Tahm (Jun 8, 2012)

5 PAGES!! Where are the mods?
Sasuke brings in Naruto to call Thor out for cheating. Specifically how he uses that being stronger, faster, and overall better then Sasuke stuff. 
Oh wait this is Sauske, Thor gets turned into a walnut.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 8, 2012)

Terrible. Terrible! Why we gotta place poor Thor in this situation with the most powerful being in all of existence and.... :rofl


----------



## Calamity (Jun 8, 2012)

This still going on?  I didn't realize it was this close of a match...


----------



## Gomu (Jun 8, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> This still going on?  I didn't realize it was this close of a match...



Oh but it is good sir! Sasuke's a super warrior dedicated to defending the peace of the Uchiha's. He has fought cosmic beasts of epic proportions! Destroyed Planets! Gained the ability to destroy universes by an utterance of these words "Uchiha's are the strongest most powerful warriors in existence, we shall destroy all who oppose us!" and then "boom" the earth goes...

Man, that's some good fanfiction...


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 8, 2012)

I've heard Sasuke likes slender boys too.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 8, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> I've heard Sasuke likes slender boys too.



Wow. I knew some idiot would come and say that in one thread. But of course it would be a noob.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 8, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Wow. I knew some idiot would come and say that in one thread. But of course it would be a noob.



So you don't agree with me? Welp, i thought you hated the Sauce.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 8, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> So you don't agree with me? Welp, i thought you hated the Sauce.



I hate dumbass and I hate Narutards. You're correct good sir.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 8, 2012)

Overreacting a bit to a joke ain't we?


----------



## Gomu (Jun 8, 2012)

Overreacting to what? You asked me if I hated Sauce's and I said yes. I said I hated dumb-asses not a big thing.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 8, 2012)

So you hate dumbasses and tards. That must be quite a dilemma for you.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope.  Always amusing.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 19, 2012)

SaturdayMourning said:


> Comic book Thor. Try not to be biased Uchiha haters. Who wins.



you seem to be under the impression that Sasuke has a chance against an FTL capable planet killer...

you also seem to be..an idiot 




ThanatoSeraph said:


> Oh look a dupe. Hi dupe.
> 
> You must have a serious vendetta against Thor. I mean, shit. Putting him up against Sasuke? Base Thor dies from being in the mere vicinity of Sasuke.



he's probably the dupe of some Uchiha fan we ran out of this forum last year



Disaresta said:


> ony wankurs woud say thor wins. obviuosly sauske is to stong. he jus use is susano to seal thors sol





Disaresta said:


> yur jus mad cuz u hater



I know this is supposed to be a parody but yeah...I've dealt with NU fanboys who talk like this..people are that stupid


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 19, 2012)

Two weeks late on that


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 19, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Two weeks late on that



quality takes time


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 19, 2012)

How well can Thor withstand torture?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 19, 2012)

I apologize I was busy

also..fuuucck man this thread was so retarded even Joakim came out of retirement for this shit


----------



## I3igAl (Jun 19, 2012)

Sasuke may be able to blast away stars and hurt Celestials with his godblast. But seriously he can't come close to Sasukes destructive capacity. He ruined his entire manga with his mere presence which should make him universal+. He even breaks the forth wall, since he mentally hurts the reader.


----------



## the box (Jun 19, 2012)

infinity gauntlet needed to allow thor a chance


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 19, 2012)

How is this not locked?How is the OP not banned?

It's the same idiot who made this thread


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 19, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> How is this not locked?How is the OP not banned?



Someone's madjelly about Sasuke winning.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 19, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Someone's madjelly about Sasuke winning.



What? Thor is winning this? I never knew? Becaous sauce hasd thaT sharinganZ and HOTTER then the sun no jutsus,also real lightnengs lol. Only  UCHIA CAN BEAT HIM


----------



## MindlessFire (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry if I'm not familiar comics, but is Comic book Thor really that weak?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 19, 2012)

MindlessFire said:


> Sorry if I'm not familiar comics, but is Comic book Thor really that weak?



No, this entire thread is a joke actually.


----------



## God of Sparks (Jun 19, 2012)

First post in the OBD and guess where I end up... Uchiha massacring Thor.
Shouldn't Thor get some help from... like Thanos+HotU? That'd give him a sporting chance.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 19, 2012)

God of Sparks said:


> First post in the OBD and guess where I end up... Uchiha massacring Thor.
> Shouldn't Thor get some help from... like Thanos+HotU? That'd give him a sporting chance.



It's not an Uchiha. 

Sauske>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sasuke


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jun 19, 2012)

came to this thread expecting a laugh, I'm leaving dissapointed


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 20, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> came to this thread expecting a laugh, I'm leaving dissapointed



given the thread title you should have come expecting horror.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 20, 2012)

MindlessFire said:


> Sorry if I'm not familiar comics, but is Comic book Thor really that weak?



no this is a farce

also welcome back 09'er




God of Sparks said:


> First post in the OBD and guess where I end up... Uchiha massacring Thor.
> Shouldn't Thor get some help from... like Thanos+HotU? That'd give him a sporting chance.



even the heart lacks a certain magical eyeball


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 20, 2012)

MindlessFire said:


> Sorry if I'm not familiar comics, but is Comic book Thor really that weak?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 20, 2012)

6 pages eh?


----------



## Cromer (Jun 20, 2012)

I love this thread.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 20, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Nooooooooooooope



I know this is mostly a farce thread but... are you _really_ implying movie Thor is a planetbuster?


----------

